# Cheap DSLRs on OLX and Quickr!!!!



## Shadowfax (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am posting this thread out of surprise, wonder and curiosity. I have come across some ads on Olx and Quickr where high end Canon and Nikon DSLRs are offered at hilariously low prices. Check, for example:

1) *olx.in/item/complete-accessories-n...at-cmos-digital-slr-b-IDXlSkx.html#092dce14c8
2) Access Denied

Anyone has idea or purchased from here? How can they offer such cheap prices? I believe it must be without bill and smuggled goods. Its very tempting to purchase. Though I have contacted seller/dealer and awaiting reply from them. Meanwhile I thought to discuss here.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 10, 2015)

You have to physically meet them and inspect the goods before deciding to pay at all. Beware boy!


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2015)

ITS a TRAP.


----------



## Shadowfax (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes right. That's what I'm scared of. Trap!


----------



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2015)

nah. My friend sold 50k cam for 20k because he got it as a gift and was not interested in using.


----------



## Shadowfax (Aug 13, 2015)

Seems like Nigerian fraud to me.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2015)

could be just call and ask questions. reason for selling. details of purchase. 
better to pick up if nearby. sometimes you get really good deals.


----------

